#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Calculate Flange Leakage

## vandong83

dear all,
 i am pipe stress analysis engineer, i have some concerns about flange leakage calculation in Caesar II that is do we need calculate flange leakage for all flange in piping system or only calculate flange leakage for equipment/vessel flange? and could you tell me know reason why.


 thanks so much.See More: Calculate Flange Leakage

----------


## DSB123

vandong83,
                If you are not sure which flanged joints need to be assessed for leakage then employ someone who does.

----------


## Paldex

Hi,

For more information, check the Caesar-II Coade Discussion forum, if u are not a member, register it now. Its free...

----------

